# 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans: Day 1 Scrutineering with Audi Safety Cars



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With Audi Sport representing the only Audi or Audi-powered cars on the grid this year and also a Monday scrutineering slot, Sunday at scrutineering wasn't terribly momentous for Audi fans watching Le Mans week make its anticipated beginning. Rain showers plagued this first day of car inspection and driver licensing and, as usual, Audi safety cars made for interesting eye candy in the middle of the downtown scrutineering circus. In the mix we found an R8, an RS 5, an S4 Avant and a Q5. There are more photos below and even more than that in our Le Mans photo gallery after the jump.

It's now Monday morning and we're about to head down town for day 2. Late in the day Audi Sport will roll through so look for many, many more shots later today.

* Fourtitude Le Mans 2011 Photo Gallery *


----------

